# Any schizoids here?



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Depersonalized Schizoid checking in over here.


----------



## schizo699 (Sep 10, 2016)

I 'used' to be schizoid with derealization but I couldnt stand my disorder so I went for my last resort treatment which was Ibogaine and I had the experience of 'ego death' that left me completely unconsciouss (maybe depersonalized is the right word) and put me on the street as well. Complete lucid dream.

Do me a favour - if you are schizoid, never try psychedelics, your vulnerable ego is not going to stand any blow. You might become a vegetable just like I did. It has been 2,5 years ago.


----------

